# Europiccola dripping



## uma_bica (Mar 28, 2012)

Over the last few months my machine starting dripping some water from the group while warming up (around 1/2 tablespoons). I can't remember it doing so before. Could it be that the group seal needs replacement? Has anyone had the same issue?


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

It sounds like it, but don't worry. They arent exactly expensive...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1186722-COFFEE-MACHINE-GROUP-SEAL-FILTER-HOLDER-GASKET-73x57x8-LA-PAVONI-WEGA-/140810483231


----------

